# Event Log Cleared Down



## paul_carron (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi,

I'm investigating a performance issue that occurred on one of my servers between 8 and 9 yesterday morning. I suspect somebody was running something. When I looked at the event log I noticed the following:



> Log Name: System
> Source: Microsoft-Windows-Eventlog
> Date: 17/11/2015 09:21:39
> Event ID: 104
> ...


Am I being paranoid in thinking somebody deliberately cleared the event log? If not is there anywhere that a clear down would be configured on the server?

Oh, the Application event log only goes back as far as 12.47 yesterday afternoon.

Cheers
Paul


----------

